# Half Mile Ray Searchlight by The Portable Light Company Help Please!



## bidetsith (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi, I have recently found my grandfather's old Half Mile Ray searchlight. I've spent hours trying to figure out how old this is, what model it is, if it's worth anything, etc. etc. etc., but I have had NO luck at all. All of the other Half Mile Ray searchlights I find have model numbers on the label, but mine does not. Does anyone know why that is? Or what it is exactly that I have? I don't remember anything about it from my childhood, so I am totally lost. Any help you can offer would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## IlluminatedOne (Apr 17, 2013)

I had a little google search about this light and i think it was made in the 30's they sell reproductions of this light and it is mounted on a tripod, although i think your looks like it was mounted on a boat or something like that with the paint around the base. 

Reproduction light link
http://www.vintage60.com/Half-Mile-Ray-Searchlight

I also found a original one that was on ebay for $165 although it did not sell.

Cant seem to find much other info but i will keep looking, nice light by the way i think if it was polished back up as its brass it would look really smart.


----------



## FRITZHID (Apr 20, 2013)

That really is a beautiful light! I agree with Illuminated1, I bet it would look sharp cleaned up! And of you're not set on keeping it in stock condition, an hid or short arc upgrade would probably rock in it.


----------

